
GCC Developers Look at Transitioning Their Codebase to C++11 - pjmlp
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GCC-Transition-Codebase-Cpp11
======
ncmncm
> There is, of course, some concern still of not over-using C++ code within
> the GCC code-base given its increased complexity for an already complex
> compiler code-base.

"Of course"... That's absurd. The more C++14 they can get into the codebase,
the less complex it will get. The bizarre, hackish apparatus needed to work
around weaknesses in the old language may be washed away, leaving only the
irreducible complexity of the compiling problem itself.

